# Facetime visioconference à 3 et plus



## Luluca93 (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Pourriez vous me dire s'il est possible dutiliser facetime à 3 personnes ou plus simultanément. Je pensais que cela etait possible mais ne trouve pas l'astuce pour y arriver je me pose cette question...
Au cas ou y a t il un autre logiciel gratuit ou je puisse faire de la visio a plusieurs.

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement.


----------



## Luluca93 (11 Septembre 2012)

Personne ne peut m'aider sur cette question ?

Cdlt


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 suis pas spécialiste mais... Skype ne convient pas ?

http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/business/group-video/


----------



## Luluca93 (11 Septembre 2012)

Sauf erreur de ma part, mais avec skype L'application devient payante pour faire de la visio a plusieurs. Hors je recherche une application gratuite.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Ca peut-être ?

http://www.oovoo.com/home.aspx


----------

